# Kawasaki 64.7cc engine funcionality and reliability?



## DirtyDog (Apr 9, 2009)

I just purchased a John Deere BP65LE with the TK65 Kawi motor on it. It's the same engine that is on many backpack style blowers like the Maruyama BL8100, Kawi KRB750. I just wanted to know if it is something that will last or if it is a throw away unit after a season or 2. I picked it up for $325 new off Egay. It's sealed in the original box. Haven't touched it yet.
I was going to go with the Echo 755, but for the price of the JD i figured it was a great buy even though it doesn't produce as much airflow which is another question. Why do the Marayuma and Kawi KRB750 claim 200mph where JD claims 190mph? Carb/emissions????

Also, I wanted to pick up a trimmer for brush cutting mainly. Will the Stihl FS90 solid shaft trimmer a good buy at $289? Thanks for your help.

If this is in the wrong section, i tried. I'm still finding my way around this joint. Mods please move if deemed necessary. thanks in advance


----------



## fishercat (Apr 10, 2009)

*those are good engines.*

you get what you give.beat it and neglect the maintenance,don't expect much,just like anything else.


----------



## DirtyDog (Apr 11, 2009)

I always take care of my things. I use Stihl Synthetic Oil mix for all of my tools. I just wasn't sure if there were any obvious problems that i should be aware of? Otherwise, I got the thing up and running and WOW. I can shut my car door when it's at full extend and I was able to push a large empty cooler across the driveway with ease.:jawdrop: My hand held blower is rated at 140mph. What a difference 50mph makes.


----------



## Tree Pig (Apr 11, 2009)

DirtyDog said:


> I always take care of my things. I use Stihl Synthetic Oil mix for all of my tools. I just wasn't sure if there were any obvious problems that i should be aware of? Otherwise, I got the thing up and running and WOW. I can shut my car door when it's at full extend and I was able to push a large empty cooler across the driveway with ease.:jawdrop: My hand held blower is rated at 140mph. What a difference 50mph makes.



Hopefully that means you got to empty the cooler the correct way first.


----------



## DirtyDog (Apr 11, 2009)

Stihl-O-Matic said:


> Hopefully that means you got to empty the cooler the correct way first.



lol...Naw, I was washing it out as it's been in the basement all winter long. Had to simple green it!
Emptying it the proper way will be done quite a few times this summer..hehehe


----------

